# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Artikel: Hoe gezond of ongezond is tarwe?

## FRANCOIS580

Graan en graanproducten zoals tarwe zijn rijk aan vitaminen zoals B 1 en B 2 en mineralen waaronder magnesium, ijzer en zink. Door vele wetenschappers wordt tarwe nu nog steeds naar voor geschoven als onmisbaar in ieder gezond dieet, eet- en leefpatroon. Tarwe werd steeds gelinkt aan gezond afslanken. Het werd tegelijkertijd als doeltreffend naar voor geschoven bij diabetes, hart- en vaatziekten, spijsverteringsproblemen, osteoporose, veroudering, dementie maar is dat ook zo? De resultaten van recente wetenschappelijke onderzoeken spreken dit tegen. Zijn we dan gezonder, sterker en slanker zonder tarwe en waarom? Kortom hoe gezond of ongezond is tarwe? 

Een lekkere volkorenboterham met een dikke laag platte kaas. Wanneer onze grootouders dit kregen voorgeschoteld was het écht feest. Graan en meer bepaald tarweproducten zijn lekker maar niet meer dan dat zo blijkt nu. Graan en volkorenproducten zoals een volkorenboterham of pasta geven helemaal geen verzadigd gevoel en verteren bovendien razend vlug zodat je na het eten van een bord pasta vlugger naar zoete, calorierijke en dus ongezonde tussendoortjes zal grijpen. Wat men tot hiertoe ook moge beweren, graan en dus zeker ook tarwe zijn ongezond alleen al van de aanwezigheid van gluten. Steeds meer landgenoten zitten met een glutenallergie opgescheept en moeten levenslang glutenvrij eten. Gluten verstoren je spijsvertering en je darmstelsel, ze zorgen voor een ongezonde darmflora en halen je hormonenstelsel danig in overhoop.

*Slechter dan suiker of sucrose*
Verder blijkt dat tarwe een hoge concentratie aan suikers bevat. Cardioloog William Davis deed de voorbije jaren uitgebreid onderzoek naar graan, graanproducten en vooral naar de invloed van tarwe op onze gezondheid en kwam daarbij tot tal van verrassende vaststellingen. Een eerste vaststelling is dat alle granen met tarwe op kop ons dik en ongezond maken. Samen met tarwe zijn volgens professor Davis haver en gerst, maar ook peulvruchten ongezond. Ze bevatten een hoge dosis gluten, jagen je bloedsuikerspiegel de hoogte in en ondermijnen zowel je lichamelijke als je geestelijke gezondheid. Tarwe barst van de koolhydraten en verhoogt je bloedsuikerspiegel sterker dan bijvoorbeeld suiker of sucrose!

*Gezonde granen:* gluten zijn het hoofdeiwit van tarwe maar zijn ook rijkelijk aanwezig in als super gezond bestempelde granen zoals kamut, spelt, rogge, gerst en bulgar. Ze maken niet alleen dik en ongezond, ze zijn volgens de resultaten van het onderzoek zelfs sterk verslavend! Volgens wetenschapper Davis jagen twee volkoren boterhammen je bloedsuikerspiegel meer omhoog dan twee lepels pure suiker.

*Bewerkte voeding:* volgens voedingsdeskundige Mitchel Van Duuren zijn alle granen en volkorenproducten zodanig bewerkt dat er van al hun oorspronkelijke gezonde eigenschappen zo goed als niets meer over blijft.

*Paleo dieet:* het is dan ook niet te verwonderen dat steeds meer landgenoten voluit voor paleo kiezen en gaan eten zoals onze voorvaders, de holbewoners. Het paleo dieet is geen dieet in de echte zin van het woord maar een gezonde levenswijze die het gebruik van granen, en zuivel zoveel mogelijk beperkt

*Extra tip:* maak uitgebreid kennis met de basisprincipes van het paleo dieet in de ‘paleo revolutie’ van voedingsdeskundige Mitchel Van Duuren

*Volkorenproducten ongezond*
Hoe ongezond volkorenproducten, graan en vooral tarwe wel zijn, werd door professor Davis aangetoond:.../...

Lees verder...

----------


## Wendy

Ik wist niet dat tarwe je dik kan maken.

----------


## Flogiston

Het is helemaal niet gezegd dat dat zo is.

Als ik het oorspronkelijke artikel zo lees, is er één persoon die dit beweert. Dat is niet bepaald een brede basis voor zo'n verregaande stelling.

Nu is het natuurlijk altijd mogelijk dat die eenling toch gelijk blijkt te hebben. Maar daar wil ik pas van uitgaan wanneer ik een goede, betrouwbare bron zie, en die heb ik tot nu toe nog niet gezien.

----------

